# What is the max you'll pay for a Rod?



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Max you'll pay for a Rod?


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd never spend over $100


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

fly rods count? i just spent 310 on a rod and reel. spinning tackle? maybe 100 but def no more.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My max is about $280 and it would have to be really, really special. There's a rod out there right now that's about $350 that I really, really like but just can't bring myself to spend that much on a rod.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I just don't under stand what a 300 dollar rod does that my 100 rod can't. I'm pretty darn sure I know when a trout or red hits, because all the sudden the rod is about to be ripped out of my hand. 

Maybe they are for the croaker or perch jerkers


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

159.99 is my ceiling. I try to buy american, but am awaiting the new TTF rods. Timeframe?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to think my $90.00 rod was awesome till I bought $200. rod on sale for $75. It does make a difference. I got my eye on a sage fly rod that is $350.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Id spend 150 for something American made. One thing I love about ftu rods are the fish rulers on them already.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

big_zugie said:


> I just don't under stand what a 300 dollar rod does that my 100 rod can't. I'm pretty darn sure I know when a trout or red hits, because all the sudden the rod is about to be ripped out of my hand.
> 
> Maybe they are for the croaker or perch jerkers


I'm with you Big Zugie and I ain't never paid over 15.00 and have the same ??? I got G Loomis;Castaway;TTF;ARS;Falcon...cva34


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> 159.99 is my ceiling. I try to buy american, but am awaiting the new TTF rods. Timeframe?


1. We have the Gun Dog Rods hitting the market this October...Retail $99.99-109.99 These will be imported.

2. We're thinking about bringing back a few Classic Tamer Models. Retail $69.99-79.99

3. We're trying to bring out a Made in USA Rod sometime this Fall...Just trying to nail down a price point. Retail: $ ?.??


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i paid almost $400 for a laguna texas wade II extreme when they first came out. i don't use it anymore, broke after the first trip out, got it repaired, fished with it for about 6 months or so and put it on the shelf. no more expensive rods for me. 

now i have my buddy Albert make my rods for me. they look and feel like a laguna, but less than half the price. i won't spend over $200 bucks ever again on a rod.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Those old tamer rods were excellent for the price. I think people would be all over them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My biggest thing is weight. I will pay good money for a very light rod. Throwing a bait caster for 5 hrs wears out my wrist. I want a super light setup. That goes for spin cast and fly fishing.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

tcbayman said:


> Those old tamer rods were excellent for the price. I think people would be all over them.


Thanks!!!

Yeah...We didn't realize the following the Tamer Rods had until we Clearanced them....We get emails and phone calls everyday telling us how much they want us to bring back the Tamer 7' & 7'6 Red and Trout Tamers in Casting and Spinning.

I think we'll bring back the 7' ML "Trout Tamer" Casting/Spinning, 7' M "Red Tamer" Casting/Spinning

Not sure which 7'6 models we'll do.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> My biggest thing is weight. I will pay good money for a very light rod. Throwing a bait caster for 5 hrs wears out my wrist. I want a super light setup. That goes for spin cast and fly fishing.


What size rod?

What is light to you?


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

If you are throwing shrimp and a popping cork , then a $5 dollar rod will do just fine. Now all I throw is arti's... so having a super light set up for 6 hrs of all day long casting makes a heck of a diffrence. Use an ugly stick and work lures all day, then tell me how your wrist and arm feel the next day?? I will buy a $200 dollar reel, and a $250 dollar rod to go with it... makes a world of diffrence.


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking at gloomis NRX,hard to pull the trigger on a $475 rod + TAX.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Expensive rods and super lite rods are leaving me disappointed now. I decided to reeducate myself about rods (blanks in particular) and I believe I'm better equipped to purchase or maybe even build my own now. No offense to those who have the money and the inclination to pay that high price for the high end rods, I know in the past the rod builders (before they went commercialized) used to build a quality rod at a fair and reasonable price. It would be nice to see those days come back but, for my dollar I can't spend over $100 anymore. Just my .02 :texasflag And just for the record, make this symbol of FREEDOM and made in America, mean something again!!!:flag:*_


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a e21 carrot stix that is 3.1 ounces. That's my favorite spinner cause it's so light works like a dream. That's the one that was over $200 but I got on sale for $75. My bait aster is a falcon original and I couldn't find the weight on it. The falcon replaced a berkley and made a huge difference! I have a bunch of 35-50 dollar rods I don't use any more. I throw arti's 90% of the time also. I just started fly fishing and have a starter rod. I promise you it will get replaced with a quality light weight rod also.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

This summer I used 6.6 woodee medium fast rod. Paid $150.00 for it at the fishing show. Great rod for tops to plastics. Looking forward to the new TTF rods coming out in October. I guess what is important to me is a solid warranty. I treat my rods well, no over hang in the truck and etc. Are you thinking about making the same design from the spring?


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

big_zugie said:


> Id spend 150 for something American made. One thing I love about ftu rods are the fish rulers on them already.


 You actually think they are making those rods in store? in states?:rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> 1. We have the Gun Dog Rods hitting the market this October...Retail $99.99-109.99 These will be imported.
> 
> 2. We're thinking about bringing back a few Classic Tamer Models. Retail $69.99-79.99
> 
> 3. We're trying to bring out a Made in USA Rod sometime this Fall...Just trying to nail down a price point. Retail: $ ?.??


I will be ready to purchase. As said I am definitely for American and am willing to pay more also. I think others would be too.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I've spent well over $250 for spinning and casting rods. They all happen to be made in the USA and all are good quality.

Fly rods are another story...my wife would tell I have no limit (and less sense)!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Tailshot said:


> I've spent well over $250 for spinning and casting rods. They all happen to be made in the USA and all are good quality.
> 
> Fly rods are another story...my wife would tell I have no limit (and less sense)!


Thanks for your response.

Do you/everyone like the fact that the rods are assembled in the US? Most rod parts(Guides, Real Seats, Cork/Foam Grips, Tips, etc) and blanks are imported then the rod is assembled here....Just wondering what everyone thinks made in the USA means?

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I always try and buy american when I can, but it's getting harder and harder. I have everything from $700 Scott fly rods to $150 TFO rods, let me tell you it's very hard to tell much difference casting.


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes i would like to buy american. But when your lucky egnough to have a 6-8 lb trout wack it on the other end, she doesn't care where the rod was made!
p.s. love ya'lls Red Tamers!!!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm a reformed rod snob. Used to use nothing but high end rods. I picked up a $99.95 TFO baitcaster and ended up replacing everything with TFO, even my high dollar fly rods. When it gets right down to it, a good quality rod in an action you like is all you need. Most problems are with the indian, not the bow & arrow.


----------



## steve_twice (Jan 24, 2005)

My max was a lot higher before I picked up my first Falcon HD. They're not perfect but darn good for the money.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

I never thought Id spend over $100 on a rod or $200 max on a reel. But I just bought a Don Savage Rod for $350 offshore rod and also a lighter bay for $150. And then put a Stella 18000 on the $350 rod. I better enjoy the heck out of this setup is all I have to say.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

let's go said:


> I'm a reformed rod snob. Used to use nothing but high end rods. I picked up a $99.95 TFO baitcaster and ended up replacing everything with TFO, even my high dollar fly rods. When it gets right down to it, a good quality rod in an action you like is all you need. Most problems are with the indian, not the bow & arrow.


I have $1,250 in my compound and my recurve was $450. My long bow is 1957 model that cost me $25.00 and has a lot more hand shock then the other ones.  I have heard a lot of good things about the TFO fly rods.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

About $125 plus shipping, max.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

cgmorgan06 said:


> I never thought Id spend over $100 on a rod or $200 max on a reel. But I just bought a Don Savage Rod for $350 offshore rod and also a lighter bay for $150. And then put a Stella 18000 on the $350 rod. I better enjoy the heck out of this setup is all I have to say.


You will, lol.


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

Red Tamer I ! Red Tamer I!!!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Savage Rods said:


> You will, lol.


And oh by the way. I passed on the Saragosa and went with a Stella 18000, then ended up getting a saragasa 5000 for the bay rod. I have no doubt that I will enjoy them both!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Depends on Country Of Orgin*

If it is imported $50.00 will buy a good rod at many places...

Made in The USA will always be better & are then worth more..

Last custom rod I had made was in 1983 for my Dad... $75.00 on an Orvis blank..

Where are TTF products made?? In the USA or china....

SG


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

No more than what an Ugly Stik costs. I use them and have caught hundreds of fish which keeps us happy.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Supergas said:


> If it is imported $50.00 will buy a good rod at many places...
> 
> Made in The USA will always be better & are then worth more..
> 
> ...


TTF Products made in the USA.... All TTF Killer Soft Plastics, Alameda Corks, Soft Goods, Wade Gear is Assembled in USA.

TTF Imported Products ...Tops, Rods, Offshore Gear and Terminal Tackle.....Not all from China...but don't want to give up all our trading partnership locations.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Do you/everyone like the fact that the rods are assembled in the US? Most rod parts(Guides, Real Seats, Cork/Foam Grips, Tips, etc) and blanks are imported then the rod is assembled here....Just wondering what everyone thinks made in the USA means?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


I want all parts made in the USA and assembled here. Under a hundred sounds fair for a super-light, high modulus, one off custom, w/ a "no questions asked" lifetime warranty...can ya fix me up?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Goags said:


> I want all parts made in the USA and assembled here. Under a hundred sounds fair for a super-light, high modulus, one off custom, w/ a "no questions asked" lifetime warranty...can ya fix me up?


Give me a call when you find one...I'll order one too


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I want the third one!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Around $200


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

$15 ? I want to shop where you do! :slimer:



cva34 said:


> I'm with you Big Zugie and I ain't never paid over 15.00 and have the same ??? I got G *Loomis;Castaway;TTF;ARS;Falcon*...cva34


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Most ever Paid was 250 and that's cause I told my self ive allways wanted something nice so I'm gnna get it. Other than that I wouldn't spend more than 150 and I try my best for american graphite.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Paying more than a hundred bucks would cost me too much. I have a wife that says whatever I spend on fishing I have to spend an equal amount on her. Therefore, a hundred dollar rod is really costing me 200. Sad, but true.:headknock


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I want a versatile rod that can handle plastics, tops, corks ect. Right now I'm using a Shimano rod that I picked up at Academy on clearance a few years ago for $20 and it is aces. I think it retailed originally for around ninety dollars. It has a cushion grip that I don't mind but it works.

And I feel some of these "cheap" rods that people talk about are more sturdy and hold up better than these $200+ rods.

But I'm always looking for a 7ft medium action rod for my spinning reel that as I said earlier is tough enough to handle corks like the Midcoast Evo or tops or plastics or whatever I might be throwing.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

In my opinion there is a huge difference in a $20 and a $100 rod.But not much difference in a $100 rod and a $300 rod.So my limit would be around $100.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use a guy in Conroe to build my rods, builds a great rod for a fair price.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

capt. baldy said:


> Looking at gloomis NRX,hard to pull the trigger on a $475 rod + TAX.


Here's a made in America Kistler Zbone made on the newest Loomis blank for $399.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> I want a versatile rod that can handle plastics, tops, corks ect. Right now I'm using a Shimano rod that I picked up at Academy on clearance a few years ago for $20 and it is aces. I think it retailed originally for around ninety dollars. It has a cushion grip that I don't mind but it works.
> 
> And I feel some of these "cheap" rods that people talk about are more sturdy and hold up better than these $200+ rods.
> 
> But I'm always looking for a 7ft medium action rod for my spinning reel that as I said earlier is tough enough to handle corks like the Midcoast Evo or tops or plastics or whatever I might be throwing.


If you can wait till October...The 7' Gun Dog "Stickman" rod will be perfect for the application you're seeking....Thanks, TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> Paying more than a hundred bucks would cost me too much. I have a wife that says whatever I spend on fishing I have to spend an equal amount on her. Therefore, a hundred dollar rod is really costing me 200. Sad, but true.:headknock


You're not alone my friend LOL


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

If it is an imported rod, I wouldn't give more than about $75 for it. Made in USA but mass produced I'm good for about $150. Custom made like a Laguna, $250.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

not counting fly rods, $350


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

RickLued said:


> You actually think they are making those rods in store? in states?:rotfl:


:an4::an4::an4:

:dance:


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

RickLued said:


> You actually think they are making those rods in store? in states?:rotfl:


Those green rods from FTU all have "Made In China" stickers on the bottom. I'm amazed at what people pay for those rods when compared to a custom rod that is made in the US or even better in TX!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

If this pole is gonna have some influence on the price of the new rods, I think I'll recant, and go with 50.00


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i will pay "whatever" for whatever it takes. divide the number of fish that you take with even the highest price of rods on the market. if you are worth your weight in salt then it pays for itself and you will forget about the 250+ you paid for a fishing stick after the first couple of limits.

if this doesn't apply to you or you don't agree then i guess you will call me a liberal..... or a conservative....... or what ever you are not.


----------



## Xraypup (Aug 14, 2011)

My $10 princess bar by rod broke today I might pay more next time. Seriously though-I've bought cheap and I've bought expensive; you get what you pay for. I haven't found much quality under $100.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

I paid $250 for my GLoomis and love it. I couldn't imagine wading all day with my heavier bass fishing rods after using my GLoomis. I'll spend quite a decent amount for a rod that's worth it.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

you really cant beat the new all star asr spoon edition! couldnt tell a difference between that and a 250 skeleton. Are these new ttf rods going to be anything like the green trout tamers?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

big3slayer said:


> you really cant beat the new all star asr spoon edition! couldnt tell a difference between that and a 250 skeleton. Are these new ttf rods going to be anything like the green trout tamers?


No...The Trout/Red Tamers & Gun Dog Rods have totally different actions, guides, blanks, real seat, weight, etc.

The Tamers were released in 2003...the Gun Dog Rods have updated Rod Blanks/Actions, Guides, (We're using 316 Stainless guides without inserts...which means no inserts to pop-out)Real Seats etc and weigh less than the Tamers.

Thanks for asking!!

TTF


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would pay a max of about $300 for a rod.

However, there are other rods out there that do cost more and can be worth it. Alot depends on what you need it for. If i wade all day long, its a H&H or my Custom Charlies. Period

I would never give up my Charlies Custom, I won it a tourney and I have used it as my go to rod since, However I have alot of awesome tamer rods that my customers use, H&H higher end rods, laguna's , kistlers, billy stix, and quite a few custom rods that i have won at tournaments.

However, the best rods in my arsenal are custom, but I have tremendous faith in what I consider good quality utility rods..


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

How about a Mexican handline instead?


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the info ive been looking for a new rod to pair up with my spare curado


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

big3slayer said:


> thanks for the info ive been looking for a new rod to pair up with my spare curado


Good deal...send some pics for the website:cheers:


----------



## tx_catfish (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't mind spending $200 for a made in the USA rod (used to prefer St. Croix).


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

For me, 80 - $100.. medium light.. Anyone like the Carrot Stix? I have seen them at Academy..


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

It really all depends. generally I would rather spend the big bucks on a reel but some rods are just worth it. Having said that, I am really hardcore in favor of bringing the Tamers back. I never got one before they we discontinued so I would love to snag one up if they come back around.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

My personal max was 250.00 I will never spend that much again


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rbamerican said:


> For me, 80 - $100.. medium light.. Anyone like the Carrot Stix? I have seen them at Academy..


my all star asr is in that price range and I couldnt be happier with it


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I used to spend a bunch ($300 range) on rods, but for the past couple years I've been buying rods in the $129 range and lower. Today I actually bought two $60.00 rods that were on sale for $38.00.

The biggest problem I have with less-expensive rods are the inserts popping out, which is frustrating, but fixable. But, I can't say I've never had an insert pop out on a high-dollar rod, either.

I think going with the insert-free stainless guides is the way to go. I've got six rods that need repair and I'm about to get all the guides switched out to the insert-free so I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

For a costom rod with all the trimmings (recoil eyes, costom wraps, nice reel seat, Under 2.8oz, and split grip) I would pay 320max, for a factory rod that is top of the line and has good costomer service 150.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I just got my pre-ordered Phenix K2 blanks in today. 7'6" MH - under 1.5oz. MSRP for *just the blank* is $239.

If you want the latest and greatest, it costs $$$.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Great information....Thanks for voting and all the feedback!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> 1. We have the Gun Dog Rods hitting the market this October...Retail $99.99-109.99 These will be imported.
> 
> *2. We're thinking about bringing back a few Classic Tamer Models. Retail $69.99-79.99*
> 
> 3. We're trying to bring out a Made in USA Rod sometime this Fall...Just trying to nail down a price point. Retail: $ ?.??


Is TTF still thinking about bringing the Tamer models back?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I've never paid more than $50 for a rod. Those All Stars @ Academy are a lot of rod for the money.

I'd rather put more money into a good reel that an expensive rod.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

$150


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would really like to see an 8' medium action rod from ttf. Maybe even a medium light I would 150 for one


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Really guys? 
Really?
If everyone says zero theyll have to make rods free
Duh


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont use the saying "fishing and casting all day with a heavy rod, so i spend over $200 on just the rod cuz it a few ounces". just sounds too wimpy. cant swing and cast a rod with some weight? i rather man up and get a good well made rod that last thru hard times than a wimpy feather weight rod fearing breakage...


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflagI like to fish with long spinning rods and because i don'f find what i whant in the store i have building many rods on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM) fly blanks (9' w4,w5,w10)+extenison.These blanks was made in Houston ,not in China.
My 10'4" rod built on ALL STAR AUSTIN fly blank 9'W10+extension(HELIUM LTA from KISTLER) weight 5.3oz.and i was catching many nice fish like the black drum from my avatar.

If you like to have one light rod and powerful enough you must spend some money if you fish al day(like me) with artificials.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Waterloo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

pelochas said:


> i dont use the saying "fishing and casting all day with a heavy rod, so i spend over $200 on just the rod cuz it a few ounces". just sounds too wimpy. cant swing and cast a rod with some weight? i rather man up and get a good well made rod that last thru hard times than a wimpy feather weight rod fearing breakage...


Make about 2000 casts a day while wading in knee deep mud with an ugly stik and ill shake your hand.

-mac-


----------



## jwolpa (Dec 26, 2008)

150 with replacement warranty


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

$100.00 is about my limit unless it's Made in U.S.A..I've just started replacing all my 50 yr.old equipement and bought 4 All Stars at Academy yesterday on the advise of a couple of you cats here.Once I get going again and they start to **** out,I'll try to replace them with better stuff.Maybe I'll never want too.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My $69.00 Falcon Coastal, $39.00 SLX3 Castaway, and $49 Ugly Stik rods with Fuji guides work great for me.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jeffscout said:


> Those green rods from FTU all have "Made In China" stickers on the bottom. I'm amazed at what people pay for those rods when compared to a custom rod that is made in the US or even better in TX!


But are their (custom) components (blank, guides, and seat) made in China!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bout 125 is my max.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

depends on the application and what i'm pairing it to.. and the target species/weight

for inshore applications $50


----------



## tjaracz1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been lucky enough to fish with a nice custom made rod a few times that a friend makes in his spare time and I can definitely tell the difference between that and my "cheap" $70 rod that I normally use particularly when it comes to fatigue and feel. However, I am not sure I am willing to pay a lot more for a higher end rod since for $200, i think I would rather take my chances on having to buy 3 rods over time.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Fishdaze said:


> Is TTF still thinking about bringing the Tamer models back?


X2. I lost 4 in a house fire and would love to replace them


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Rods*

Its all in your particular fishing style -- I like a full parabolic bend in a rod, and I won't spend money to buy a name - 100 bux will get you an excellent rod if you aren't buying a name - I like Hurricane Red Bone rods for saltwater, I also like a longer rod 7'6 to 8' on all my rods - mainly because I do a lot of long distance casting -

I have an old carrot stick spinner I love, also have St Croix, Brownings, Uglys, Cabelas branded and a few Bass Pro branded, only ones I have I know are made here are a few St Croix -- all of my rods are 1 piece MH action - I have some Cabelas Fish Eagle II steelhead two piece rods 10' that I love for the beach and surf casting that were around $70 bux - If I could get them in a one piece action I would buy ten -- I also discovered European Carp Rods for the surf - I like the 3.5# test curve on those sweet blanks --

If its an IM6 or IM7 blank, I am usually going to like the action, and premium cork grips only --

My offshore bottom rods are Bass Pro Catmaxx, cheap to replace. Last I counted I had over twenty five rods, hangin in the rack, always looking for a better one --


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you say China


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I dont know how some of you guys can afford to fish. 60k boats, 300 sunglasses, 400 dollars rods, 300 dollar reels. then another 60grand to get avehicle to haul all that hi dollar stuff to the water. Are you fellas the 1% I keep hearing about on TV?


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make about 2000 casts a day while wading in knee deep mud with an ugly stik and ill shake your hand.
> 
> -mac-


wow 2000 casts, im impressed, takes only a hundred or so for me and the stringer is full....haha

2000 casts a day doesnt calculate, one cast a minute is over 24 hours, any more calculation and now your casting three times a minute...haha just a lot of bs


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

pelochas said:


> wow 2000 casts, im impressed, takes only a hundred or so for me and the stringer is full....haha
> 
> 2000 casts a day doesnt calculate, one cast a minute is over 24 hours, any more calculation and now your casting three times a minute...haha just a lot of bs


I can be done...in an 8 hour day, that's just over 4 casts per minute! Just don't spend alot of time reeling in fish and don't cast very far...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

$25


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

pelochas said:


> wow 2000 casts, im impressed, takes only a hundred or so for me and the stringer is full....haha


What about culling and releasing??????


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> I dont know how some of you guys can afford to fish. 60k boats, 300 sunglasses, 400 dollars rods, 300 dollar reels. then another 60grand to get avehicle to haul all that hi dollar stuff to the water. Are you fellas the 1% I keep hearing about on TV?


Yes.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> I dont know how some of you guys can afford to fish. 60k boats, 300 sunglasses, 400 dollars rods, 300 dollar reels. then another 60grand to get avehicle to haul all that hi dollar stuff to the water. Are you fellas the 1% I keep hearing about on TV?


Could be or could be 1% DID (Deep in Debt!").


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a Steel-Head 2 piece G-Loomis 9ft Med-Heavy that I use when redfishing that cost $350.00, that is my most expensive rod and won't need another one like it until it breaks. We use these when redfishing; a specific style that we come up with in the marsh using long baitcasters under a popping cork to get exceptional distance from the boat.

The backup to it is a Fish Eagle same style as above from Cabelas that cost $79.00

All of my baitcasters are All Star ASR's around $70-100. these I use with all the jigs / soft plastics.


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with whoever posted about its all about what you can afford. I used to buy falcons and I thought they were the best. I got a bunch of TTF's and loved them too. Now I'm into to custom because I can afford it. Put a shimano core 100 on a POC custom rod with 20 lbs test wind tamer braid. Weighs less than 10 ounces without leader. Sorry, had a mastercard "priceless" momnet there!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*ditto....*



Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Give me a call when you find one...I'll order one too


*i didn't know we had cork trees in the USA!!!! nice wish...*

just use as much USA made products that you can and we'll pay the little extra happily:texasflag:cheers::cheers:


----------

